# كيفيه تصنيع البولي استايرين بالصور ومعلومات عنه



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

. بدأ الإنتاج التجاري للبولي إستايرين ps عام 1930، بطاقة إنتاجية متزايدة بسرعة، خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، لتغطية المصانع المنتجة للمطاط الصناعي. 

2. بالرغم أن الإستايرين يتبلمر ذاتيّا بالحرارة في جو خالٍ من الأكسجين، إلا أن الحفازات تضاف إليه للبلمرة الكاملة في حرارة منخفضة. هذه الحفازات تشمل مركبات كاتيونية أو أنيونية أو مركبات زيجلر أو شقوق حرة مثل البيروكسيدات أو مركبات الآزو. تعدّ الشقوق الحرة من أهم الحفازات ذات الأهمية التجارية الكبرى. ويستخدم لذلك بواعث للشقوق الحرة ثنائية الوظيفة لتقليل زمن التفاعل، والتحكم في تكوين الوزن الجزيئ الفعال. يتم الوصول إلى معدلات عالية من البلمرة باستخدام حفازات أنيونية، مثل المركبات العضوية الفلزية. 

3. يستخدم في صناعة البولي إستايرين عمليات بلمرة مستحلب أو معلق مائي أو محلول، أو كتلة وكل عملية تنتج أنواعًا مختلفة من البوليمرات. عملية بلمرة الكتلة تتميز بالنقاوة والألوان الممتازة للبوليمر، بالمقارنة لعملـية البلمرة بالمعلق، التي تنتج بسهولة بوليـمرات ذات أوزان جزيئية مختلفة، ولكنها تفتقد النقاوة. 

4. البولى إستايرين المتمدد أو الرغوي eps هو نوع من أشكال البوليمرات الخلوية الجامدة. ويتم إنتاجها بإضافة عامل متمدد مثل البنتان الطبيعي أو الأيزو بنتان إلى الإستايرين قبل عملية البلمرة المعلقة. يتم إضافة مثبتات إلى خليط التفاعل لإنتاج حبيبات ذات أحجام كبيرة. 

5. تعدّ عمليات بلمرة المعلق أكثر العمليات شيوعًا في إنتاج البولي إستايرين.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

أنتظر المزيد من الشرح عن هذا الموضوع المهم مع الشكر .......


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## eng.sami (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مهم .شكرا ...ننتظر المزيد..


----------



## chemical.eng aj (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخ فراس على هذا الموضوع المميز
وماذا تقصد في الموضوع حسب ماكتبت في ادناه
 إلا أن الحفازات تضاف إليه للبلمرة الكاملة في حرارة منخفضة. هذه الحفازات تشمل مركبات كاتيونية أو أنيونية أو مركبات زيجلر أو شقوق حرة 
اقصد كيف تضاف تعني داخل المفاعل ومامدى فعاليتها علىسرعة التفاعل ارجوا التوضيح
ولك مني خالص التحية والاحترام


----------



## يمامة بغداد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وياريت لو توضح كل صفاتها


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## Mohammed solimman (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أغسطس 2010)

chemical.eng aj قال:


> شكرا اخ فراس على هذا الموضوع المميز
> وماذا تقصد في الموضوع حسب ماكتبت في ادناه
> إلا أن الحفازات تضاف إليه للبلمرة الكاملة في حرارة منخفضة. هذه الحفازات تشمل مركبات كاتيونية أو أنيونية أو مركبات زيجلر أو شقوق حرة
> اقصد كيف تضاف تعني داخل المفاعل ومامدى فعاليتها علىسرعة التفاعل ارجوا التوضيح
> ولك مني خالص التحية والاحترام



ونحن أيضا بأنتظار جوابك أخ أبو يوسف مع الشكر مقدما ...


----------

